# SS 11.06.22 - Melartin # 2



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Erkki Melartin (1875 – 1937) *

*Symphony No. 2, E minor*

I. Andante Tranquillo - Allegro
II. Andante
III. Scherzo (Allegro Vivace)
IV. Finale (Vivace)
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Erkki's summer symphony (#4) was already booked, so I picked #2. Great symphony, great composer, totally underrated. Enjoy this piece! I will pick this from my collection:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Melartin: Symphony No. 2 (1904)


Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonid Grin
Recorded: November 1993
Recording Venue: Tampere Hall

I bought this box once , is a bit dusty but nevertheless I spin it later


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Listening to Tampere PO/Grin on Spotify. Very brooding start. I think I'm going to enjoy this, and discover another great symphonist to dive into.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Late for this but I Like Melartin's symphonies and have the Tampere/ Grin recording and will give a listen.


----------

